# [SOLVED] Sygate contacts &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

*[SOLVED] Sygate contacts &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp*

Does this happen to any of you? 

Every time I boot in and open TCPView I see Sygate establish a connection with crl.verisign.com for usually less than a minute. Whats up with that?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

crl.verisign.com is where the certification authority VeriSign has its CRL, or Certificate Revocation List. Basically it's checking if any digital certificates have been revoked.


----------

